# Jazz/Blues bar in Kitchener area?



## vokey design

I am looking for a nice place to sit down and take in some live music. Is there a jazz/blues bar in the area where the wife and I can enjoy a nice meal and a drink?

Thanks.


----------



## Hamstrung

*Jazz/Blues bar in Kitchener area*

The Ali Baba Steak House in Waterloo sounds like the kind of place you're looking for. The upstairs was renovated about a year ago into a live entertainment/dinner place with Jazz or Blues on Friday nights. Good meals and kind of upscale.


----------



## greco

*The Boathouse in Victoria Park *might also be worth considering. Quite small, not very fancy (has sort of an old coffee house feel to it) and only seats about 50 people max. Interesting/different menu at fairly reasonable prices. Has a bar.

What the heck...go to both !!

Dave


----------



## vokey design

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, cant wait to check them out.


----------



## BLUES FAN

*Daddy Long Legs(band)*

Im not from that area but I did see a great band called Daddy Long Legs from Kitchener Waterloo area at the Canalbank Shuffle in Thorold Ont. If you like the blues especially the Texas style blues this is a great band to see.Im assuming they must do quite a few gigs in that area.Keep an eye out for them in the paper Im sure they would be advertised playing there somewhere.


----------



## greco

*Daddy Long Legs *

Fantastic blues/"swing" band !!! I've seen them 5 or 6 times.

The Boathouse is a great place to see them, as it is qiuite small...but get there early as they are a popular band.

Blues harp players will enjoy all the harp.

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH

was at L&M in waterloo last Fri. while sitting at the lights at university and weber on the SE side of univ. i happened to see a building ....King Street Trio On University , dine to jazz music.....65 University E 519-884-1507. never noticed the place before and have been in the area 30 plus years. might be worth a phone call......hey if it's worthwile post later....LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## greco

RIFF WRATH said:


> was at L&M in waterloo last Fri. while sitting at the lights at university and weber on the SE side of univ. i happened to see a building ....King Street Trio On University , dine to jazz music.....65 University E 519-884-1507. never noticed the place before and have been in the area 30 plus years. might be worth a phone call......hey if it's worthwile post later....LOL
> cheers
> RIFF


Riff...been there many times. Quite upscale (read $$$ for this city)...great food, but the "jazz" is not always that inspiring IMHO. 

My wife like the choices on the menu, the decor, etc. 

Dave


----------

